# Bug Hunting Bag



## Mirandarachnid (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey cool kids.

I'm wanting to make myself a spiffy insulated bag for my bug hunting ventures before spring/summer hits. I always get worried about the critters I've collected getting too hot and being jostled around when I'm on collection trips because I (and I'm sure, many of you) can easily spend hours and hours out in the field. 

My plan is to make a backpack (and probably a fanny pack) of a sturdy light colored material so that they don't absorb too much heat, and have them lined with that insulation material used for lunch/food bags. I may try to make the insulated lining removable so that the bags can be machine washed, but that's just a thought. I don't know if I care that much about the bag staying clean, but it might be a consideration if I decide to sell them in the future.

I'm starting with a list of equipment that I use, then I'll arrange that depending on how frequently each item is used and how quickly I would need to access it. 

The fanny pack would be for things that are used frequently like tongs, gloves, flashlight, etc., as well as a few cups/vials for quick and easy access. 

The backpack would be for storage of collected critters, water, first aid kit, snacks, and larger tools such as a hand shovel or net. 

I'm still wrestling with ideas right now, so some input from other hobbyists would be very helpful. 

My question right now, is what would YOU like in a bug bag? What are your essential tools?


----------



## DeepSea (Nov 29, 2018)

Not cool but....... Camera equipment. Food and drink for me as I get cranky if thirsty or hungry and that's about it.


----------



## BenWilly (Nov 30, 2018)

They make insulated bags, Ive seen back pack types, even bags with wheels


----------

